# Hellow New Newbie here



## galena (Sep 9, 2010)

I am very happy to join this forum to discuss further more on relevant to health and fitness.. I am fitness and diet freak.. and love to work out for 1 hour.. Hopes I will enjoy my stay here..Thanks & LOL!!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*galena* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## ATyler (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site I am still getting use to it but so far i love all the helpful feedback


----------



## superted (Sep 9, 2010)

welcome bro

its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

